# Mongo Record Fish



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I got two emails today that need to be shared...wow!

First is a new state record archery tagged carp checked at my brother's office on Saturday...

_Sometimes fish stories are true! These local boys (Kuna) harvested it with archery equipment from CJ Strike Reservoir near Cove Arm. Certified weight was 67.65 lbs. It beat our angling state record by 25+ lbs and is only about 8 lbs less than the all tackle world record. With eggs, it might have been close. _ [attachment=0:1xwdu6iy]Carp 1.jpg[/attachment:1xwdu6iy]

Second appears to be a new state record rainbow from American Falls caught Monday the 25th...

Length: 41 1/8 inches
Girth: 27 1/8 inches
Weight: 34.7 pounds
Old state record: 20.02 pounds[attachment=1:1xwdu6iy]Am Falls rainbow.jpg[/attachment:1xwdu6iy]


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

HOLY CRAP, 'er I mean CARP, those are some huge fish! Awesome!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Man Idaho is producing some big ones lately! I guess they do grow them bigger in farm country. I am talking about the fish and the fisherman too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Are those the same guy in different pictures ?????????????????????????????


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm gonna have to BS to both of those.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like true stories.....

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2011/07/2 ... -carp.html

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2011/07/2 ... trout.html


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

The rainbow in the picture looks like it's been superimposed. I stand corrected, my apologies.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not saying it's not true- just looks like the same guy in both pictures


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's yet another link about the "Mongo" fish..

http://nwsportsmanmag.wordpress.com/201 ... e-id-lake/

I wonder what was in it's gut? :shock:


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

wow


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

The trout story seems to be true, it was in the idaho paper front page in preston.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are the press releases on the fish from the Fish and Game. Both fish are already listed in the record books. The big trout was identified as a hybrid.

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/media/viewNewsRelease.cfm?newsID=5942

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/media/viewNewsRelease.cfm?newsID=5949


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

THEM ARE SOME TOADS! :shock:


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I know the carp is true, they are buddies of mine and had just barely got her in the boat when my shooting partner and I pulled up to BS. They could hardly talk they were so pumped up! It was at the Idaho state championship at CJ Strike over the 24th weekend.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yep, fact the carp is legit. i know both shooters and have talked at length about it. 

... i KNEW we shouldn't have missed that shoot!!! dang it!


----------

